# where i live



## macro junkie (Feb 7, 2008)

i stood on a fence in my garden and took this pic..pretty dull here..cant wait till summer.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Feb 7, 2008)

Isn't that something? It could be my back yard M. Junkie! I got cows too!


----------



## macro junkie (Feb 7, 2008)

hibiscusmile said:


> Isn't that something? It could be my back yard M. Junkie! I got cows too!


yer cows and sheep..there the famers that lives about 400meters up the end of the feild..This place is really good for macro in summer time.lots of damselflies in the stream 2 mins walk from my house.


----------



## yen_saw (Feb 7, 2008)

macro junkie said:


>


If i don't know you MJ i would thought the pic was taken in somewhere of Texas  

The only place right now where i could find any herps or bugs at all is my front yard.






My backyard is pretty dull/dead this time around the year. As you said, can't wait till summer!


----------



## macro junkie (Feb 7, 2008)

looks like your garden needs a flower injection yen :lol: loving the house by the way.nice and new..


----------



## Ian (Feb 7, 2008)

Yen, your house looks perfect for a house party, I don't know why  

I'm afraid the most exotic of insects I get in my garden is stone. Although, the pile of the stone now makes up the new garage


----------



## idolomantis (Feb 7, 2008)

i live next to a forest  so thats where i get my bugs from


----------



## hibiscusmile (Feb 7, 2008)

Your houses all look so nice, and how can your yard be so neat Yen? My house has tyvek on it, or it did till the wind got it this week :lol:


----------



## yen_saw (Feb 7, 2008)

macro junkie said:


> looks like your garden needs a flower injection yen :lol: loving the house by the way.nice and new..


Thanks MJ!

No kidding!! All the flowering plants were remove before winter set in. We should have more plants when it gets warm again, and the best part is we have lot of mexican gardener to do the work for a good price  



Ian said:


> Yen, your house looks perfect for a house party, I don't know why  I'm afraid the most exotic of insects I get in my garden is stone. Although, the pile of the stone now makes up the new garage


and yours look like a nice getaway hilltop resort home!!!  



hibiscusmile said:


> Your houses all look so nice, and how can your yard be so neat Yen? My house has tyvek on it, or it did till the wind got it this week :lol:


I don't set the sprinkle system on at all during winter months so they hardly grow. HOwever, we still have the Amigos do the weeding bi-weekly so it looks like carpet  it is easy to manage when your backyard is small, compare to acres and acres of land you have there Becky, this is easy job!! for the amigos though


----------



## OGIGA (Feb 7, 2008)

Yen, your backyard is amazingly clean! It looks like you just moved in because there's nothing there. I'd have all kinds of stuff leaning against my fence and walls.

Ian, your grass is so green. How'd you do that? and your sky is so blue too! Now, is it really like that or did you do something to the photo?


----------



## Ian (Feb 8, 2008)

I actually don't know why the grass is green, I think dad had probably just mown it.

And yes, the sky was that blue...certainly not a true reflection of the ususal UK weather


----------



## Gurd (Feb 8, 2008)

I will 2nd that about the sky in the UK :lol:


----------



## hibiscusmile (Feb 10, 2008)

Here's my front yard today Sunday, temp is 9 ~ and wind chill -19 below zero with 60 mile per hr winds and it is snowing sideways, the lake is thawed for some reason and if u look close you can see the ducks playing in it. NUTS, they are


----------



## macro junkie (Feb 10, 2008)

hibiscusmile said:


> Here's my front yard today Sunday, temp is 9 ~ and wind chill -19 below zero with 60 mile per hr winds and it is snowing sideways, the lake is thawed for some reason and if u look close you can see the ducks playing in it. NUTS, they are


i bet your place is amazing for insect macro work in summer.i bet u get alot of dragonflies on that pond/lake in summer?1 thing i have never shot is a dragon fly..one day


----------



## hibiscusmile (Feb 10, 2008)

macro junkie said:


> i bet your place is amazing for insect macro work in summer.i bet u get alot of dragonflies on that pond/lake in summer?1 thing i have never shot is a dragon fly..one day


Yea I do get a lot of them, I take a net and catch them for the mantis, some eat them some dont, one got away and I just found it in a spider or dust web hanging from a shelf, must get to dusting  . The faces on the dragon flies are almost real like people, it is hard to feed them to someone. Don't believe I will do it this year. Have u ever looked at one of their faces up close?


----------



## obregon562 (Feb 10, 2008)

Dang Yen, makes me feel better as a mexican... &lt;_&lt;   

Pretty harsh huh?

Man, my house is hiding in shame! run pictures, run away so i dont post you!


----------



## macro junkie (Feb 11, 2008)

hibiscusmile said:


> Yea I do get a lot of them, I take a net and catch them for the mantis, some eat them some dont, one got away and I just found it in a spider or dust web hanging from a shelf, must get to dusting  . The faces on the dragon flies are almost real like people, it is hard to feed them to someone. Don't believe I will do it this year. Have u ever looked at one of their faces up close?


yes..thers a guy that has same lens as me..he shoots dragon flys..im blown away how amazing they are..1 day/


----------



## Mantida (Feb 11, 2008)

hibiscusmile said:


> Here's my front yard today Sunday, temp is 9 ~ and wind chill -19 below zero with 60 mile per hr winds and it is snowing sideways, the lake is thawed for some reason and if u look close you can see the ducks playing in it. NUTS, they are


Hahaha, yesterday the high was 80.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Feb 11, 2008)

Mantida said:


> Hahaha, yesterday the high was 80.


Oh :blink: Thank God I am here in OHio! Me would melt there  

Heres the lake today, frozen over again with big diamond looking snowflakes on it!


----------



## yen_saw (Feb 11, 2008)

OGIGA said:


> Yen, your backyard is amazingly clean! It looks like you just moved in because there's nothing there. I'd have all kinds of stuff leaning against my fence and walls.


It has been 3 yrs since i moved in, we have plants on another side of the backyard (not shown on the pic) and leave another side of it flat so i can hang out playing some games with my family during Summer  



hibiscusmile said:


> Here's my front yard today Sunday, temp is 9 ~ and wind chill -19 below zero with 60 mile per hr winds and it is snowing sideways, the lake is thawed for some reason and if u look close you can see the ducks playing in it. NUTS, they are


We will never see that here in Southern Texas Becky  close to 80F here in Houston yesterday!! but to be honest seen enough of snow during my college years in Montana. that lake could be good for ice fishing up there during winter  



obregon562 said:


> Dang Yen, makes me feel better as a mexican... &lt;_&lt;   Pretty harsh huh?
> 
> Man, my house is hiding in shame! run pictures, run away so i dont post you!


Frankie, I apologize if i offense you in anyway using amigos. I have to say Houston development owed very much to the Hispanic community here. Although there are lot of illegal immigrant here, they are the hard working bunch and contribute the most to the recent development in this region.


----------



## idolomantis (Feb 11, 2008)

here is it really anoying

5 degrees celcius

stupid soft rain &lt;_&lt; 

cold wind from the east...

no sun...........

and lots LOTS of people whit loud-noise-making-machines :angry: 

well i hope to come to america whem i,m old enough....

i want to work ther whit animals  

hmm another 6 years to wait T_T *sigh*


----------



## OGIGA (Feb 11, 2008)

Mantida said:


> Hahaha, yesterday the high was 80.


You are sooo lucky!!!!!!!


----------



## blitzmantis (Feb 12, 2008)

I don't know why people say the UK is not so full of wildlife at this time of year. I found a mealworm beetle and a corn snake today. They were in my house but it's a start.


----------



## macro junkie (Feb 12, 2008)

i have 100s of pics of insects i shoot in the summer time in my garden..uk is full of them.i have grass snakes that live at top of my garden..grasshopers..lots of difrent spiders.voles. beatles the list goes on..in the summer time i dont even go fether than my garden.1 thing i want tho is to shoot a dragon fly past 1:1 life size..i havent shot one before..this is my goal for this year.i have damselflies down the road but dragonflies are so cool.


----------



## nick barta (Feb 13, 2008)

yen_saw said:


> Thanks MJ! No kidding!! All the flowering plants were remove before winter set in. We should have more plants when it gets warm again, and the best part is we have lot of mexican gardener to do the work for a good price
> 
> and yours look like a nice getaway hilltop resort home!!!
> 
> I don't set the sprinkle system on at all during winter months so they hardly grow. HOwever, we still have the Amigos do the weeding bi-weekly so it looks like carpet  it is easy to manage when your backyard is small, compare to acres and acres of land you have there Becky, this is easy job!! for the amigos though


----------



## nick barta (Feb 13, 2008)

Hey Yen,

I know you didn't mean to offend with the mexican comment. By the way, I know a great oriental guy you can buy mantids from, and if you have a yenning to meet him, pm me and I'll hook you up!

CHEERS!!!

Nick Barta

USA


----------



## yen_saw (Feb 13, 2008)

Nick you are not teasing me right? :lol: PM sent! thanks!


----------

